# Adorini or Diamond Crown Humidor



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello, I'm new to this website. I've read many great posts over the last few days and really learned a lot from the knowledgeable people on the site. Thanks to all!!!
I am in the market for a new humidor and am going back and fourth between the Adorini Matera Deluxe 150 Cigar model and the Diamond Crown St. James Alexander 90 Cigar model. They are around the same price so the Adorini seems like a better bargain, but the Diamond Crown name keeps drawing me to them. They are supposed to be great quality. I saw a similar Diamond Crown in my local cigar shop and it was really nice. I do prefer the matte finish of this particular Adorini though. I also like thier "patented" "RibTech" Air flow system. It's the grooves that are built within the spanish cedar walls and bottom of the interior. Looks like the Diamond Crown has it too, but only on the bottom of the unit and not the sides. Can anyone throw their thoughts and suggestions at me? I would really appreciate it. Thanks, Mike


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Both are good humidors. I do like the interior of the Adorini better and their stick labeling system, but if you are going to fill it to the top probably not a needed feature. Can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for the input MDSPHOTO!!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I cant speak for the Diamond crown but I do own a different adorini and its a first class box right down to the analog hair hygrometer that comes with it which works very well and is actually accurate. It was spot on, no calibration needed.


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Things keep pointing toward Adorini. Plus I'd be getting a way bigger capacity box for the same money. Also, I've heard that the Diamond Crown's are made in China these days. The Adorini's I've read are made in Germany, Italy or Taiwan depending on where you read about them. Thanks for the info!!! Anyone else???


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Go with the Adorni this should help you make up your mind!

MDF inside a Diamond Crown St. James 160 count humidor!? - Humidor Forum - CigarPass.com


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Go with the Adorni this should help you make up your mind!
> 
> MDF inside a Diamond Crown St. James 160 count humidor!? - Humidor Forum - CigarPass.com


That's good to know since I was looking into getting one. 
Sorry to hijack, but in your opinion, what humidors do you say are the best, in terms of quality?


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow, thank you TonyBrooklyn. Adorini it is for me. That just sealed it. Really appreciate the info and feedback!!!
Mike


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

This is the one I have and the place I bought it from too in Germany. Price includes shipping and its a better price that you will find for this model anywhere. Took like 4 days to arrive but only because customs held it up because they couldn't figure out what it was. None of them could read German.

Adorini Chianti medium - Deluxe | Free Shipping | 798 Reviews

Looks like they are stocking some through amazon now.
Amazon.com - Adorini Humidor Chianti medium - Deluxe - Storage Chests

Or you can just dump the wad and go for broke

Humidor Cabinet adorini Roma (black) electronic humidor cabinet | Free Shipping | 9 Reviews


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> That's good to know since I was looking into getting one.
> Sorry to hijack, but in your opinion, what humidors do you say are the best, in terms of quality?


Its an old article but as a model it still stands up IMHO.

Humidors: How They Stack Up_David Savona, Brendan Vaughan_
From the Print Edition: 
Wayne Gretzky, Mar/Apr 97

11

You can't buy a real pool table for $200, but people try to do it every day. You've probably played on one. Rather than a bed of expensive slate, the table was made with a sheet of plywood. After a year or so, a little moisture got into the wood, and the once-flat table began to bow like the bottom of the QE II. Break up the rack and the balls run to the rails like stockbrokers after the closing bell.
There's a lot of similarity in the humidor market. Drop a couple of bucks on a K-Mart-level model and you'll be disappointed. Invest in a quality product and you'll have a treasured place to keep your cigars for years to come, and perhaps even pass on to one of your children.
Buying humidors used to be rather simple. There were just a handful of manufacturers with familiar names. The companies had been around for years, and you pretty much knew what to expect from each in terms of cost and quality. Your toughest decision probably was choosing the finish.
Throw that scenario out the window. The cigar boom created the humidor boom. Suddenly every cabinetmaker, craftsman or garage saw jockey seems to be making one. When Cigar Aficionado first rated humidors in the Winter 1992/93 issue, there were 11 models, from eight manufacturers. Last August, at the trade show for the Retail Tobacco Dealers of America, humidor displays outnumbered cigar displays, 105 to 96. Today, humidors wink out from newspaper ads and catalogs, and they decorate department store windows. Some of the new selections have promise. Many don't.
To sort out the confusion and make some sense of the crowded market, Cigar Aficionado tested 42 desktop humidors ranging in price from $100 to $2,400. We contacted import-ers and manufacturers and asked them to send us a 100-cigar capacity model for our test. Each company included the humidification system that comes with its piece, along with whatever extras and instructions are standard equipment. When we received the humidors, we slowly adjusted their humidity levels to get them ready to hold cigars (see "Seasoning a Humidor," page 367). We then loaded them with 10 cigars each. We kept every piece in the same room, under the same conditions, for six weeks. We monitored their performance using the same digital hygrometer, recorded the humidity levels and examined the condition of the cigars every week.
When a humidor was too dry, we added distilled water to the humidification system. When a humidor was too moist, we added 10 cigars to try to absorb the excess humidity. Any deviation was noted. At the conclusion of the test, a panel of editors examined each of the humidors and rated them in terms of construction, design, beauty and performance. Value was taken into consideration when rating each piece.
*Elie Bleu *
Macassar Ebony 100/$1,350
33-1-48-99-64-64
Capacity: 100
Interior: Spanish cedar
Humidification: Elie Bleu
Details: Lock and key, hygrometer, two dividers
Score: A+
Superbly crafted, with exquisite marquetry and exotic wood inlays, the Elie Bleu is nearly perfect. It's hard to find a flaw here, other than its size. This will not hold 100 cigars. But whatever you put in here will simply come alive. Our cigars were silky and perfect throughout the test, begging to be smoked. The Elie Blue humidifier, which has adjust-able vents, is a flawless, low-maintenance system. The construction of this humidor is without peer. It's a chore to find the seam where the lid meets the box. Every detail is top-notch, from the elegant and distinctive hygrometer to the thick key with its tassels and wax seal. Not cheap, but the best never is.
*Bocephus Design*
Personal Humidor/$990
(888) 838-1820
Capacity: 75
Interior: Spanish cedar
Humidification: Credo Precision 70
Details: Two dividers, no hygrometer
Score: A
This humidor screams for your attention. Active veneers give it the illusion of motion and depth, along with a brilliant shine. The construction is top-notch inside and out, and our cigars were kept in fine condition throughout the test. Anticipating that the magnet holding the Credo would fall from the inside of the lid, the manufacturer created a clever cedar and metal box to hold the Credo in place, and dress it up as well. The metal grid, however, is a bit too industrial, and clashes with the humidor design. The box could benefit from a lock and a hygrometer, but it wins points for being one of the few that included proper seasoning instructions. A striking piece with superior performance.
*Dunhill*
Thuya 100/$1,095
(212) 888-4000
Capacity: 100
Interior: Spanish cedar
Humidification: Dunhill
Details: Lock and two keys, two dividers, no hygrometer
Score: A
This Dunhill Thuya is exciting and well made, crafted from exotic veneers and inlays with a dark spotted pattern reminiscent of leopard skin. The inside is also attractive, with a heavy cedar aroma. We'd like the lid to seal better when it closes, and this is a rather small box for 100 cigars. The novel humidification system is just a shade gimmicky, and it can be awkward for some to use. Filling it takes some dexterity. You have to balance the device like a scale in one hand, and squeeze distilled water into tiny holes using the other. The humidor performed very well, with one refill during the test. Our cigars were in excellent shape. This is a piece that is built to last.
*Davidoff *
No. 2 Natural Mahogany/$2,400
(203) 323-5811
Capacity: 100 
Interior: Gaboon (an African wood)
Humidification: Davidoff (two units)
Details: Three adjustable dividers, tray with three adjustable dividers, no hygrometer, lock and key, water bottle
Score: A-
This is a gorgeous, impeccably engineered box. The construction and detailing are first-rate, from the snug fit of the dividers and the seam of the lid down to the stylish lock and handles. Davidoff's patented humidification system is excellent, but because the interior wood doesn't absorb moisture as quickly as Spanish cedar, it's a good idea to keep at least 20 cigars in the humidor. A sliding marker on the humidifier lets you know when you last added water. Another classy touch is a magnet for cutter storage on the inside of the lid. This box is expensive but worth it.
*Michel Perrenoud*
100 Cigar Humidor in Elm Burl/$2,300
(201) 778-1194
Capacity: 100
Interior: Finished sealed mahogany
Humidification: Michel Perrenoud
Details: Tray, six dividers, lock and key
Score: A-
This a gorgeous and distinctive box. Low and wide, with an exterior of dark, swirling burl, it immediately captures your eye. This is one of the few that live up to their promises of capacity. You can truly hold 100 cigars inside, or even 32 Montecristo As. The tray and the six dividers make it easy to accommodate any cigar smoker, even with the most eclectic of tastes. The Perrenoud humidification system is perhaps the lowest maintenance system available. It kept our cigars in perfect condition throughout the test. It will hold water for months, but take care when refilling. Unlike Credos, these have vents only on one side. Overfill it and you're likely to get a lap full of water. The finished wood interior is a detractor to some purists, who insist on Spanish cedar for aging, but this is an exceptional piece.
*Daniel Marshall
*Ambiente/$445
(800) 923-2889
Capacity: 125 
Interior: Spanish cedar
Humidification: Daniel Marshall
Details: Hygrometer, brass plaque, two dividers, magnetic calendar, water bottle, five Daniel Marshall cigars
Score: B+ Best Buy
At home in any room, with any decor, the straightforward Ambiente is a workhorse with style. It's also the best bargain in the market. The finish is not up to the level of the luxury models, but the box is sleek and charming in its simplicity, and its performance was superb, keeping our cigars silky and perfect. Despite the low price, the Ambiente has several nice extras that many of the more expensive pieces lack, including a magnetic calendar to remind you when to refill and recharge the humidification device, as well as an elegant hygrometer. The manufacturer even throws in five of his private-label cigars. It has some rough spots, but the performance and price of the Ambiente easily outweigh any minor flaws. It's hard to beat this value.
*Michael Dixon*
C Model Bubinga/ $1,000
(301) 432-6131
Capacity: 75-100
Interior: Spanish cedar
Humidification: Humigar Moistener
Details: Hygrometer, two dividers, water bottle
Score: B+
An attractive humidor with interesting, compelling inlays. The finish could be more refined and some of the veneers are rather roughly fitted. It has a plain interior, with an unattractive hygrometer. The humidity was erratic at the beginning of our test, but after one refill it evened out. At the end of the test, the cigars were in very good shape. Covering the entire bottom with felt, rather than the four small pads that are used, would be an improvement. The Michael Dixon has neither the luster nor the panache of the top humidors in this test, but it's appealing and functional.
*S.T. Dupont *
Macassar Ebony/$635
(800) 341-7003
Capacity: 25
Interior: Unfinished mahogany
Humidification: Credo Rondo
Details: Hygrometer, one divider
Score: B+ (preliminary)
Stylish and classy, this is a beautifully manufactured piece. Every corner fits perfectly and the lid is married to the rest of the box. It's very attractive, with a beveled edge of blond wood that contrasts nicely with the dark woods that dominate the piece. We'd like to see more humidification: the Credo Rondo might provide enough for this small box, but it will require refilling at least twice a month. Due to production shortages, we received the S.T. Dupont after the test had begun and could not fully judge its humidification capabilities. We also received a smaller model than we requested. Our rating is preliminary.
*Club Imports
*American Troubador HAT-42 Pomele Burl/$590
(800) 292-CLUB
Capacity: 125 
Interior: Spanish cedar
Humidification: Credo Epsilon
Details: Two adjustable dividers, analog hygrometer, lock and key
Score: B
This rectangular box won't win any awards for beauty or creativity, but it's sensibly designed and highly effective. The adjustable dividers are stable yet easy to move. The corners are nicely joined and the lid hinges are well calibrated; this minimizes the stress placed on the box when the lid is open. As for humidification, the Credo Epsilon is ideal for a box this size. The cigars were silky and beautiful. The American Troubador is a good buy for the money.
*Diamond Crown*
Biltmore/$625
(800) 477-1884
Capacity: 100 
Interior: Spanish cedar
Humidification: Credo Precision 70
Details: Two adjustable dividers, tray with two adjustable dividers, analog hygrometer, lock and key
Score: B


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Its an old article but as a model it still stands up IMHO.
> 
> Humidors: How They Stack Up_David Savona, Brendan Vaughan_
> From the Print Edition:
> ...


Interesting article. I've heard of Elie Bleu since they made the boxes for the 2006 Behikes. Best sticks in the best box! :humble:

On a more serious note, how do customs stack up to these luxury humidors?


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks guys for all of the info. But that list doesn't include Adorini. I guess because they weren't around yet. It just seems that for the money, the 150 cigar count Matera Deluxe ($367) is pretty unbeatable.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Interesting article. I've heard of Elie Bleu since they made the boxes for the 2006 Behikes. Best sticks in the best box! :humble:
> 
> On a more serious note, how do customs stack up to these luxury humidors?


 IMHO nothing beats a well built box period!
Custom/ luxury/ homemade the tightest box wins!
What i hate is poor craftsmanship or brands that live off a name that was built on great craftsmanship.
That are now so far removed from their original ancestors.
That a name is all that remains.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

MZeli22 said:


> Thanks guys for all of the info. But that list doesn't include Adorini. I guess because they weren't around yet. It just seems that for the money, the 150 cigar count Matera Deluxe ($367) is pretty unbeatable.


Your welcome!
You are correct the article is from 1997 Adorini have only been around since 1999.


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

I was offered a Daniel Marshall 30100 for $345 from their "seconds" inventory. I still think I want the Adorini though. I just like that RibTech Airflow system. Is that stupid? Thanks


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

I have a Diamond Crown Peabody 90ct that is fantastic. It's a new one, from December. Drop the lid and you get a nice soft landing -- perfect air lock seal. Looks stunning. No complaints.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

MZeli22 said:


> I was offered a Daniel Marshall 30100 for $345 from their "seconds" inventory. I still think I want the Adorini though. I just like that RibTech Airflow system. Is that stupid? Thanks


No its not stupid at all. A person must always be happy with their purchase.
That being said a Daniel Marshall for that price is well quite frankly unbeatable.
Good Luck with your new purchase!


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

The real question is, why not just stick with a coolidor or wineador? Why buy a wooden humi at all?

Coleman cooler, $50. Boveda packs, $10. Done.

Then when you outgrow it, take your $300 or whatever, add another $200 and get a wineador with cedar shelves that will hold 400 more cigars.


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Does anyone think the Adorini RibTeck Airflow System really works? Or, should I go with a great quality brand like Daniel Marshall I I can get a good deal and call it a day?? Thanks, Mike


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Im not seeing too many folks with the DM humis, not saying they are not any good. 
I can vouch for the Adorini and their hygrometers.


Decisions, decisions


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

I think I'll stick with my gut and go for the Adorini. The 150 cigar count seems like a lot of bang for my buck. I usually take good care of my purchases so I think a humidor like that will last me a long time. THANK YOU EVERYONE for the valuable input you've provided!!! Happy Puffing!!! Mike


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Another + I will give Adorini is what they rate the box to hold is more accurate than most. Usually the only way a humi will fit what they say it will is if you fill it with petite coronas.


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Plus I love the Matte Walnut finish on the Matera model. The shines lawyer ones are nice too, but they don't match the decor of my house. And how can you beat a lifetime Warrantee??? Thanks JustinThyme!!!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

MZeli22 said:


> Does anyone think the Adorini RibTeck Airflow System really works? Or, should I go with a great quality brand like Daniel Marshall I I can get a good deal and call it a day?? Thanks, Mike


I might be late to the party, but if a Daniel Marshall humidor is added into the mix that is where I would put my money over the Adorini and the DC.


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

The Daniel Marshall I could afford is almost $400. It's from their "imperfections" list so it won't have the DM name. Also, I am not crazy about the ultra high gloss finish of their humidors. But MDSPHOTO, are you saying their quality is much better than the Adorini? Also, do you give any credence to their RibTech Airflow System with the grooves built in all over the inside of the box? It sounds like a great idea to me in terms of airflow. The DM doesn't have that, but who could argue with their quality. Now I'm confused again. Thanks for the input though!!


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

Also keep in mind, a "150ct" desktop humidor will hold maybe 80 actual cigars.

Whereas a 28 bottle wineador will really hold 400.


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

I can't go any larger on a box right now. The 80 cigars will have to do. Thanks Senoir_Perfecto. I think I'm ready to pull the trigger on the Adorini Matera Deluxe. Thanks everyone for the info!!! Mike


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

If I had all the money in the world I would have Arlin Liss build me a custom box, BTW don't google him it will just make you sick when you see his stuff. Daniel Marshall humidors are considered some of the best boxes in the business made right here in the US of A. The fact that Arnold Schwarzenegger and Sylvester Stallone, who can own any humidors in the world, have DMs should speak volumes about their quality. For many a scratch and dent is the only way to afford one of his humis. I have heard that the scratch and dents can be a minor imperfection in the finish that is not even visible to some pretty crappy flaws, but if you are not happy they will take the unit back. If you really want a nice desk top, IMO the DM trumps both the Adorini and the DC for functionality.


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm hearing you MDSPHOTO. Do you think that Adorini Grooved AirVent System or whatever they call it is nonsense? It seems like it would really work well, and their quality is supposed to be excellent. Now you have me thinking Daniel Marshall again. Would it matter if the "scratch and dent" won't carry the DM name? They wont put it on. Thanks!!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Not wanting to get up in your business, but I would suggest thinking about a coolidor. Cheapest way to properly store stogies. 

Humidors are purely cosmetic. Think of them as a piece of decor.


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Not at all cigar-enthusiast. All suggestions are appreciated. I just want something a little nicer. Thank you though.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

MZeli22 said:


> I'm hearing you MDSPHOTO. Do you think that Adorini Grooved AirVent System or whatever they call it is nonsense? It seems like it would really work well, and their quality is supposed to be excellent. Now you have me thinking Daniel Marshall again. Would it matter if the "scratch and dent" won't carry the DM name? They wont put it on. Thanks!!


My understanding is they don't put their name on S&Ds because they take their quality control very seriously and they don't want a second being passed off as a new unit on the resale market. If you want a quality unit for your personal use and are not concerned about flipping it in 6-months the DM is the way to go regardless of the features of the Adorini. The best part with the DM is there is no buyer's remorse you get to see it and touch it and if you don't like it you can send it right back. As mentioned by others, coolers, tupperware and wineadors provide more storage at an economical price, but I abstained from discussing them because you appear to want a nice box for display in your home and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

You are right on the money!!! I'm going to go back to them and see what I can work out. Thanks for answering my questions and helping with my dilemma (a fun one). You've been extremely helpful and I really appreciate it. Thank you!! Mike


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

MZeli22 said:


> Not at all cigar-enthusiast. All suggestions are appreciated. I just want something a little nicer. Thank you though.


Good luck and here's a guide to help you season it properly.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

That's awesome!!! Can't thank you guys enough. Mike


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Does anyone know what the difference is between the standard Daniel Marshall Humidors and the "Ambiente" ones? Are they of lesser quality? Thanks.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

When you start diving into the over the top expensive humidors there will not be many that can give you first hand knowledge, they can read about it and dream like everyone else though.


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Does anyone know? Thanks


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello all. Does anyone know if a tray is necessary in a 150-200 cigar count desktop humidor?


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Ok, pulled the trigger. Have a DM 20165 on the way. Can't wait. Thanks for all of the help from the community!!!


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

Dup......sorry!


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

I have the DM 20th Anniversary Chest and absolutely love it. Do a quick search and you will find my post with a few pics. I took about 3 weeks to season and it has been rock solid at 65% RH with heartfelt beads!! Let us know what you think once you get it!!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Dear brother, frankly, you're trying to decide between a Maybach and a Bentley. They are both fine automobiles and also, just as fine humidors. What matters, when choosing at this level, is your own, personal preference. What fit and finish do you prefer? What pedigree suits you best? What will make you most satisfied with your, personal choice? What specific features are most important to YOU?

You're in a realm that requires some serious, personal, decision-making. No one can make these for you. There is NO wrong choice.

That said, Daniel Marshall deserves a re-think.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Herf N Turf said:


> Dear brother, frankly, you're trying to decide between a Maybach and a Bentley. They are both fine automobiles and also, just as fine humidors. What matters, when choosing at this level, is your own, personal preference. What fit and finish do you prefer? What pedigree suits you best? What will make you most satisfied with your, personal choice? What specific features are most important to YOU?
> 
> You're in a realm that requires some serious, personal, decision-making. No one can make these for you. There is NO wrong choice.
> 
> That said, Daniel Marshall deserves a re-think.


I might be a bit confused, but I thought he pulled the trigger on a Marshall already.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I might be a bit confused, but I thought he pulled the trigger on a Marshall already.


Oh, Capital, then! All's well that ends well. That would have been my choice!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Herf N Turf said:


> Oh, Capital, then! All's well that ends well. That would have been my choice!


Good to know you like Marshall! 
If you don't mind, may you explain why?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, yes, I actually do mind, but the fact remains, these people have been making the world's finest humidors for nigh a hundred and fifty years! They just may have finally figured out how to encounter and conquer the sealing of these devices. Maybe, just maybe, they also might have figured just the correct proportion of Spanish cedar, versus plies, in order to garner the greatest long-term stability in an heirloom-quality humidor? Eh, just maybe. I don't know. Ima hack.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Herf N Turf said:


> Well, yes, I actually do mind, but the fact remains, these people have been making the world's finest humidors for nigh a hundred and fifty years! They just may have finally figured out how to encounter and conquer the sealing of these devices. Maybe, just maybe, they also might have figured just the correct proportion of Spanish cedar, versus plies, in order to garner the greatest long-term stability in an heirloom-quality humidor? Eh, just maybe. I don't know. Ima hack.


Makes sense. I was just curious whether you preferred it for an arbitrary reason or for a practical reason. Now I understand why you prefer it. Thanks Don.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Well, yes, I actually do mind, but the fact remains, these people have been making the world's finest humidors for nigh a hundred and fifty years! They just may have finally figured out how to encounter and conquer the sealing of these devices. Maybe, just maybe, they also might have figured just the correct proportion of Spanish cedar, versus plies, in order to garner the greatest long-term stability in an heirloom-quality humidor? Eh, just maybe. I don't know. Ima hack.


Just want to make sure I'm tracking correctly, and perhaps I'm not. Is it your opinion that the Adorini is the better box due to their heritage? If so, what are your thoughts that they have now moved all their production to China?


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

kcviper, The treasure chest looks amazing. You must really be enjoying that!! I will post pix when mine arrives.
Herf N Turf, I went for the Macassar Ebony. Research just overwhelmingly pointed me to DM. Very Excited!!!
Cigar-Enthusiast, No, I hadn't pulled the trigger yet. I was really confused between the Adorini and the DM, but I really read a lot of blogs and 
e-mailed a few people and there really was no other choice for me after that.
MDSPHOTO, Yes I heard that the Adorini parts are made in Taiwan, but assembled in Germany. Not trustworthy. Also the lady from their primary 
online distributor was not helpful at all. It was like pulling teeth to get any answers from her. Not a fan of Adorini any more.
THANK YOU ALL!!!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Makes sense. I was just curious whether you preferred it for an arbitrary reason or for a practical reason. Now I understand why you prefer it. Thanks Don.


All good, my friend.



MDSPHOTO said:


> Just want to make sure I'm tracking correctly, and perhaps I'm not. Is it your opinion that the Adorini is the better box due to their heritage? If so, what are your thoughts that they have now moved all their production to China?


"China" doesn't isn's always a five letter work for junk. I've never thought Adorini was a byword for "top top quality" either, but they are a extremely well designed/engineered. I was actally referring to Daniel Marshall above, who've been in the business forever and has, to the best of my knowledge, always managed to maintain standards. I've never seen a DM humidor, or even read of a DM humidor either leaking, or otherwise not holding rock steady humidity, barring operator error.

The Chinese are indeed capable, at least in recent years, of producing quality goods. The trouble is, there's so much junk, it's hard to discern one from another. Savoy, for example, is and has been for some time, built in China and I think it's pretty well known, my highest respect for those boxes.


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Wise words. Shouldn't be so quick to bash China's products. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Sorry, I seem to be a bit challenged on the picture insertion techniques. Anyway, here's a picture of my new Daniel Marshall 20165 Ebony Macassar Humidor. Daniel Marshall was a pleasure to deal with and I couldn't be happier. If I figure out how to get the other picture of the inside into this thread I'll definitely put it on. Thank you especially to MDSPHOTO TONYBROOKLYN & HERF N TURF for helping me to make my decision!!!


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Here it is


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow, she's a beaut congrats, I have no doubt it will bring you many years of joy!


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

MZeli22 said:


> View attachment 50098


Thanks!!!


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)




----------

